# Best institute to learn linux networking course



## vinyasmusic (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi guys........

Im really stuck here .... I want 2 do a linux netwoking course during my holidays ... Im confused over which institute to choose 
1. Rooman Tech
2. ICA shine
3. IIJT
4. HCL cdc 

Plz help ....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 17, 2009)

i dont think ther r worth...no idea...but i suggest u self learning...try some CBT videos n youtube search for tutorials on linux...google is god


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2009)

Self Learning FTW!!!

If you really want to be trained, why not go all the way and get certified such as with RHCE Training Institute.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 17, 2009)

LIKE ???? can u plz elucidate .... 
I looked up on the red hat site ... only 3 in kanpur ....certified by them

IIJT ..... ICA SHINE ..... HCL cdc ....

HCL is not good here i know that


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 17, 2009)

or is it better doing a JAVA course from NIIT and learning linux from internet and books ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2009)

vinyasmusic said:


> LIKE ???? can u plz elucidate ....
> I looked up on the red hat site ... only 3 in kanpur ....certified by them
> 
> IIJT ..... ICA SHINE ..... HCL cdc ....
> ...


RHCE. Red Hat Certified Engineer. Anyone can apply. And if you have a decent degree, it enhances your CV a lot.
But it is advised to have actually some knowledge about Linux before even thinking of certifications.




vinyasmusic said:


> or is it better doing a JAVA course from NIIT and learning linux from internet and books ....



No No No! Certainly dont learn programming from an institute. They SUCK.
Programming HAS TO BE learnt by SELF or EXPERIENCE.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 17, 2009)

im really in a fix ....


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 17, 2009)

im doin BE frm karnataka .......... i don think java is worth it ... everybody knows it ... linux is something diff ... i personally like it very much .... but whr to learn frm is d Q.....


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 17, 2009)

*www.redhat.in/training/locations.php

plz tell whr to go in kanpur .... or rather which of d institutes will b d best


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2009)

^ ^ ^
No idea about that. Sorry.

Actually I am looking forward for RHCE as well. But can't decide which institute in Delhi.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 17, 2009)

same prblm .........wid u ha !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 18, 2009)

if u r a scratch level beginner, then u must first install a linux (Ubuntu is best to start) on ur own, its really easy with tutorials available on TD and net. Just learn basics then go for a certification course like RHCE. This is the right track.....and i also followed this path, and now planning for RHCE.

Bst of luck..!!!


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 18, 2009)

im not a beginner .... i know a bit !!! well joined Rooman today ... do u know whats d fee for exam RHCE ???? its not included here in my course ... d course has cost me 10K


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 18, 2009)

then u r paying right........

the exam cost will b around Rs. 12.5 K

btw, where is this institue......??


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 18, 2009)

d 10K doesn include the exam fees ............ just the lessons and course material fee ............. its in kanpur!!!!!!!!
Well u can log on to www.rooman.net
......
check out ur delhi center ..... dey r popular in bangalore as far as i know ....


----------



## arvendu601 (Jul 22, 2009)

hello i m frm IIHT and its gud and its also authorized center 
i m happy


----------



## arvendu601 (Jul 22, 2009)

hello i m frm IIHT and its gud and its also authorized center 
i m happy


----------

